# Galveston Guide recommendation



## thehastenman

Hey guys,

First off I would like to say that it has been an all time dream to catch and photo a Texas Tarpon. 

Since this work thing gets in the way of fishing sometimes I will not be able to make it until the the last week of September. Am I too late? Has it usually died off or down by then? 

If fishing still good I'm looking for some leads on THE primo Texas guide to charter 2 people out of preferably out of Galveston.

Overseas right now so email is the best way for me to get ahold of someone. 

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Texxan1

Chad Wright
Jamie Pinter
Mike LaRue

google them.... They are on them now


----------



## letsgofishbro

Chad wright all the way.


----------



## Captain Dave

http://texastarponguides.com/

Since the saying that we are a month behind weather wise I think you be safe booking with one of the guides mentioned.

I will add Capt Mile Williams. This Ol Salt Dog is authentic . 35 yrs. Never feeched with him, met em on the water and on the dock. He named Tarpon Alley and all the GPS Coors are in his head..

Who ever you go with , book soon.


----------



## slabnabbin

Jamie Pinter


----------



## cpthook

Mike Lurue would b my first choice.


----------



## CaptainHebert

Dana Bailey


----------



## mad dog

http://silverkingadventures.com/index.html


----------



## jackieblue

Nothing wrong with fishing with the most experienced one out there. He stays very busy, as he should and it may be hard to book a date. His reputation speaks for itself. I know some don't like him but that goes with being top dog for years and years.
http://texastarponguides.com/

jackiekennedyfishingguide.com


----------



## iamatt

We headed with MW in a couple weeks will let yah know!


----------



## topwatrout

mad dog said:


> http://silverkingadventures.com/index.html


X2


----------



## gater

*Guides*



topwatrout said:


> X2


X3, with the exception of Mike Williams, the SilverKing guides have more years experience than all the others combined!


----------



## fishtails75

James Plaag and Mike Williams are known legends but the other guys listed are **** good as well. Whichever way you go good luck. Plaag have you laughing your arse off all day for what that's worth!


----------



## thehastenman

*Thanks guys!*

Well thanks for all the replies everyone!!! I am doing a little more research and will make the descision by the end of this week.

I have fished with Mike Larue before and was highly impressed with the knowledge sharing and despite the **** conditions killed the trout.

I have a phone number for Dana Bailey.... 1-281-426-6885

Is this correct or does someone have a different number?


----------



## gater

*Dana*



thehastenman said:


> Well thanks for all the replies everyone!!! I am doing a little more research and will make the descision by the end of this week.
> 
> I have fished with Mike Larue before and was highly impressed with the knowledge sharing and despite the **** conditions killed the trout.
> 
> I have a phone number for Dana Bailey.... 1-281-426-6885
> 
> Is this correct or does someone have a different number?


Its 476 not 426 other than that that's what I have.....


----------



## dbarham

James Plaag


----------



## Captain Dave

I throw my $ on fresh water hookers..lol


----------



## thehastenman

*Decision*

Thanks for all the replies guys. Looks like I will be going out with Captain Maike Larue again to see what we can do. Will keep everyone in discretionary post! Thanks again!


----------



## Angler 1

I have seen Mike many, many, many times at the dock since my boat was just a few down from him for about 10 years and he is about the most un-friendliest guy on the dock. I have heard numerous customers get off the boat and make some pretty negative remarks. Also have been cussed out by him plenty times at the jetties for fishing next to him and not really even that close. Not sure he is the best guide for conversation but he has plenty experience though. Just my 2 cents.....

Capt. L.G. Boyd will do you right!



Captain Dave said:


> http://texastarponguides.com/
> 
> Since the saying that we are a month behind weather wise I think you be safe booking with one of the guides mentioned.
> 
> I will add Capt Mile Williams. This Ol Salt Dog is authentic . 35 yrs. Never feeched with him, met em on the water and on the dock. He named Tarpon Alley and all the GPS Coors are in his head..
> 
> Who ever you go with , book soon.


----------



## Scott

Angler 1 said:


> I have seen Mike many, many, many times at the dock since my boat was just a few down from him for about 10 years and he is about the most un-friendliest guy on the dock. I have heard numerous customers get off the boat and make some pretty negative remarks. Also have been cussed out by him plenty times at the jetties for fishing next to him and not really even that close. Not sure he is the best guide for conversation but he has plenty experience though. Just my 2 cents.....
> 
> Capt. L.G. Boyd will do you right!


That's just because he doesn't know you. His personality is actually the opposite of that once he knows you. I've know Mike for over twenty five years. Been a past customer for years and years. He got me on one of the biggest tarpon of my life and the biggest trout of my life. Can't complain about that.


----------



## Scott

All the guys mentioned are good (although I don't know Capt. Boyd). Couple things to remember. Guides that are out tarpon fishing every single day, versus ones that bay fish and occasionally tarpon fish, are more in-tune to what is going on in the Gulf (i.e. where the fish are and what the water and bait conditions are).

However, one of the key factors is how you want to fish. Ask your guide if the use bait. Some use more artificials. That's cool for some folks but if you don't want to cast and troll all day and want to catch some fish (sharks, kings whatever) while the tarpon fishing is slow, you might want to go with a guide that uses bait and drifts more. It is a matter of preference and fishing ability for the customer. So, the most important thing is to ask the guide how they like to fish and how they normally fish.... you may have to read between the lines some with their responses, but you should get a pretty good idea. Then just match the guide to your fishing style and you should be good to go with any of them that fit your preference. All listed are good (again, don't know Capt. Boyd so can't say anything about him).


----------



## Whalerlover

*Tarpon trip*

Fished with Williams few weeks ago. Did not catch squat. Was told " should have been here yesterday". Still had to pay full fee . That happens sometimes. I would call him again I guess though . He is very knowledgeable and I love his 25' Whaler. Peace


----------



## iamatt

Whalerlover said:


> Fished with Williams few weeks ago. Did not catch squat. Was told " should have been here yesterday". Still had to pay full fee . That happens sometimes. I would call him again I guess though . He is very knowledgeable and I love his 25' Whaler. Peace


We were out on his boat the other day. Was a little thrown off to arrive at his boat only to find another guide was there and not Mike. Apparently MW was blown out from heat stroke the previous day, so that is the story we were told. Ran all the way to LA but did not see a tarpon. We tried but they did not show up. Caught some reds and the normal shark stuff. MW did call me asking how was the trip later in the evening so I don't know what the truth is/was. Kindah weird experience is all I am saying.


----------



## Scott

Mike's been down. Got pretty sick and running fever for days. He had to have somebody else run the trip for him. Sorry yall didn't see fish. That's what tarpon fishing on the Texas coast is like. You got baptized.


----------



## iamatt

Nah that is fine. MarkG was great even stopped on the way in and chased some reds, got my son bowed up on a decent redfish as well. Thanks for the confirmation, we will be booking another trip.


----------



## donkeyman

Angler 1 said:


> I have seen Mike many, many, many times at the dock since my boat was just a few down from him for about 10 years and he is about the most un-friendliest guy on the dock. I have heard numerous customers get off the boat and make some pretty negative remarks. Also have been cussed out by him plenty times at the jetties for fishing next to him and not really even that close. Not sure he is the best guide for conversation but he has plenty experience though. Just my 2 cents.....
> 
> Capt. L.G. Boyd will do you right!


You dont know cause you just dont know ......


----------



## claudejrc

I wouldn't rule out Capt. Chris Jamail of Hook Set Charter. Something about a fishing guide that has a tarpon tattoo'ed on him tells me that he might know a thing or two about it. LoL.

I've never fished with any of the other guides mentioned so I couldn't offer an opinion about them one way or another... but I have fished with Jamail several times for trout and recently for tarpon. Awesome experience! Truly a great fisherman and entertainer.

http://www.hooksetcharters.com/

Good luck & have fun!


----------



## CaptainHebert

That's the right number.



thehastenman said:


> Well thanks for all the replies everyone!!! I am doing a little more research and will make the descision by the end of this week.
> 
> I have fished with Mike Larue before and was highly impressed with the knowledge sharing and despite the **** conditions killed the trout.
> 
> I have a phone number for Dana Bailey.... 1-281-426-6885
> 
> Is this correct or does someone have a different number?


----------

